# ? about chicken laying ration



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

At what age can pullets start eating laying ration? We have a batch of chicks that is 4 months old and their pen is getting too small, and I'm wondering if I can just put them in with the layers?


----------



## KatieT (Mar 20, 2011)

Usually people say to wait until they begin to lay, because the extra calcium can cause problems with their organs when they are growing. At 4 months I would think that they would do fine on layer though, especially if they can also free range. You could keep offering them grower in a separate feeder. If you're worried about the extra calcium, you could switch your big girls over to a general flock raiser and just give them access to crushed oyster shells to supplement their calcium. Then switch them back to layer when your pullets start laying.


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

I have let them out with the big girls at that age and they did fine and lay fine......I am getting ready to let another new batch go out into the big yard to, because of same reason as you.


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

I usually put my pullets out in the big coop around 6-8 weeks old. It depends on how many you are introducing. Last year I put 24 out at 6 weeks and had no problems. Other times when I have 6 or less I wait til they are 8 weeks old. When they go out in the big coop they get the 16% pellets that the rest of the hens get. My hens free range all day and are locked up at night. It really helps keep the food cost down and we have been hit with the grasshopper infestation the past two years.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

OK, thanks!


----------

